# Masscops Job Posting sucesses



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm just curious about how many members have applied and gotten on the job or in dispatch after seeing a job posting on Masscops. I'd like to think that this site is a good employment source for people looking to get on as a LEO or a dispatcher.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't know about employment but have gotten some really great deals on duty gear.

Wouldn't be surprised if somebody got a job from here. it's a great resource.


----------



## MCProwlerFO (Jun 24, 2013)

For what it's worth, you have alerted me to 3 possible jobs I will shoot for after leaving the Marine Corps this coming spring. I appreciate the posts. I would not have found these non civil service towns are hiring if it wasn't for this site.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm just curious about how many members have applied and gotten on the job or in dispatch after seeing a job posting on Masscops. I'd like to think that this site is a good employment source for people looking to get on as a LEO or a dispatcher.


It is a good resource, I've tested at multiple different departments based on the postings here. I haven't had any good fortune come my way, however without MC I wouldn't have even known about some of the tests.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It is a good resource, I've tested at multiple different departments based on the postings here. I haven't had any good fortune come my way, however without MC I wouldn't have even known about some of the tests.


 Cowboy, We going to have to throw a party when you finally get hired


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Definitely a great resource. I'd say the best for upcoming exams and openings in New England. 

Thank You, to all who take the time to post them.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Cowboy, We going to have to throw a party when you finally get hired


I'm going to crash that party. Gotta represent.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wwonka said:


> I'm going to crash that party. Gotta represent.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


and what are we "representing" ?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Fact: I got my current job from this place. I do sometimes miss being an SSPO (just kiddin)


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

wwonka said:


> I'm going to crash that party. Gotta represent.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





pahapoika said:


> and what are we "representing" ?


Liberals. Yet, he may turn to the dark side


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

grn3charlie said:


> Liberals. Yet, he may turn to the dark side


 Very rare in this business


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know a couple police chiefs that have a picture of Barack Obama AND Deval Patrick hanging on their walls.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> I know a couple police chiefs that have a picture of Barack Obama AND Deval Patrick hanging on their walls.


scary, but not surprising. We had some folks running around with calenders of the "first family" right after the election.

They went briskly for fear of "racism". Buy one or face the wrath !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> scary, but not surprising. We had some folks running around with calenders of the *"first family"* right after the election.
> 
> They went briskly for fear of "racism". Buy one or face the wrath !


Adam, Eve, Able and Cain?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

They had a BIG DV history, be careful with that bunch.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Just think what they could have accomplished with their own reality TV series!


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Very rare in this business


Hahaha getting more and more likely every day. Can I be a Progressive Republican or is that an Oxymoron?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

wwonka said:


> Hahaha getting more and more likely every day. Can I be a Progressive Republican or is that an Oxymoron?


That's not an oxymoron... it's pretty much every republican out there now.  One giant political melting pot.


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

This site is a great resources to all of us especially the ones that can't see the postings on the CJIS intranet, or what ever it's called now. Can't hurt to apply for job especially for those of us with a variety of experiences.

There are some pretty experienced and seasoned moderators on here to that are more than knowledgeable in many subject areas.


----------



## 9C1Impala (Sep 4, 2005)

I am still trying to get my foot in the door somewhere. Masscops is one of the sites I frequently check for new openings. Please keep it up!

Sent from my iPhone 5c using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

W. is responsible for Mandella's death. Just ask Obama.


----------

